# Post Your *vicious-Miui* Screenshots



## TheTyler0013

Since the amzing Vicious team brought us MIUI to the tBolt, show them thanks by posting your set up of the ROM.

Feel free to post your .mtz file for all of us to enjoy.


----------



## kennyc11

Nothing to fancy yet, Woke up this morning and flashed it really quickly before I had class. Just got home, gonna mess around with it for a while. Loving it though it rocks!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jr4000watts90

Will be doing some Modding soon as I get home this is what I got so far


----------



## TheTyler0013

jr4000watts90 said:


> Will be doing some Modding soon as I get home this is what I got so far


Mind posting your. Mtz??? Loving the icons.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Here's my screen. No hating, Battlefield players.


----------



## Mustang302LX

What are you guys using for screenshots?

Edit: NVM volume down + menu = screenshot lol



















Theme = Black Ice found in the Themes app
Lockscreen = Samsung GS V2 from the MIUI Themes section here at RootzWiki


----------



## jr4000watts90

TheTyler0013 said:


> Mind posting your. Mtz??? Loving the icons.


yes sir its 4pm here give me until about 7pm tonight when i get home and i will post it for ya.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

Something for now


----------



## Gabiola1

Love this rom


----------



## androidbuff

what widget are you using to get those tasks/calendar agenda on your homescreen without a background?



kennyc11 said:


> Nothing to fancy yet, Woke up this morning and flashed it really quickly before I had class. Just got home, gonna mess around with it for a while. Loving it though it rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tak3_it_ez

what i have so far..


----------



## kennyc11

androidbuff said:


> what widget are you using to get those tasks/calendar agenda on your homescreen without a background?


Smooth Calendar ( https://market.android.com/details?id=se.catharsis.android.calendar&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsInNlLmNhdGhhcnNpcy5hbmRyb2lkLmNhbGVuZGFyIl0. )
There's an option in the settings that sets it transparent.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Suave reborn, mClock, nothing major.


----------



## androidbuff

kennyc11 said:


> Smooth Calendar ( https://market.andro...mNhbGVuZGFyIl0. )
> There's an option in the settings that sets it transparent.


and where did you get the 12-hour clock widget? I tried the one available in miui.us and tha doesn't seem to install.


----------



## kennyc11

androidbuff said:


> and where did you get the 12-hour clock widget? I tried the one available in miui.us and tha doesn't seem to install.


The one with Miui is 24 hour, I don't know a way to change the format, I haven't used Miui in a long time, not sure if there is a away. That clock is mclock, that you need an XML template, you can find them if you google it.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Yeah, I had to go into the mClock template I used and change it so it would use the 12hr format. Kind of a PITA, but nothing major.


----------



## inline6power

Here is my simple setup. Will theme it heavily tonight









Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Eli

I'm not too familiar with MIUI and understand there's no app drawer. Do any of the themes add any sort of drawer?


----------



## Mattes

elir41 said:


> I'm not too familiar with MIUI and understand there's no app drawer. Do any of the themes add any sort of drawer?


No, but if you want to try miui I think you'll like it but if it comes down to it and you like the everything besides not having a app drawer use another launcher (golauncher, adw, launcherpro, etc).....but to be honest that's one of the things I like about miui, but themes only change looks not functionalitt


----------



## Ibrick

elir41 said:


> I'm not too familiar with MIUI and understand there's no app drawer. Do any of the themes add any sort of drawer?


I wish I could take credit for this since its ridiculously simple, but WormDoes had mentioned moving all your apps to a folder, sort alphabetically, and move to the dock.

There's your app drawer.










Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## Tak3_it_ez

elir41 said:


> I'm not too familiar with MIUI and understand there's no app drawer. Do any of the themes add any sort of drawer?


you could also just put all you apps into a folder then place that folder in the bottom bar like you would any other app.


----------



## Gabiola1

Do a search on Google for "Alt Drawer" its an app you can place an icon in your dock and have a normal drawer launch. Has tons of custom settings too


----------



## Ibrick

Current setup, will probably change quite a bit when I have more time to play around with everything.


----------



## bliynd

Ibrick said:


> I wish I could take credit for this since its ridiculously simple, but WormDoes had mentioned moving all your apps to a folder, sort alphabetically, and move to the dock.
> 
> There's your app drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my cellular telephone


lol that's genius, I can't believe i've never thought of that!


----------



## kidhudi

Is this rom stable enough to be a daily driver ( i need the phone part to work for my bussiness) i used to rock the miui on my old dinc. wouldn't mind playing with it again


----------



## superchilpil

http://db.tt/BmixFLR0
http://db.tt/onafygg8
http://db.tt/yS7YpDit
http://db.tt/ZY4seEa0

What y'all think?


----------



## watson387

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## Ibrick

kidhudi said:


> Is this rom stable enough to be a daily driver ( i need the phone part to work for my bussiness) i used to rock the miui on my old dinc. wouldn't mind playing with it again


Been using it all day, made calls, texts, MMS as well via GO, no issues.

There are some small bugs with FC's with certain actions, but all small trivial stuff that will get worked out. Definitely solid enough for DD status, go ahead and flash away.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## kidhudi

thanks bro downloading now


----------



## TheTyler0013

View attachment 10603


----------



## calebh

pretty simple for now but im loving it!


----------



## rsk2mc

Simple but elegant


----------



## android_michael

My setup still working on it.


----------



## Gabiola1

Can't stop playing with the features.


----------



## idkwhothatis123

android_michael said:


> My setup still working on it.


Dude I love your icon pack. Which is that?


----------



## Zomb!e

Ibrick said:


> Current setup, will probably change quite a bit when I have more time to play around with everything.


Which theme are you running? Also, where do you find the MIUI weather widget?


----------



## android_michael

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Dude I love your icon pack. Which is that?


I really wish I could tell you the name but its in Chinese lol. It is under the online themes its a black and white preview. Hope that helps!


----------



## rsk2mc

i have the original fancy widget. Before HTC made them change it, i just use that and get beweather pro on getjar for free, then you basically get sense 3.0 weather with an identical clock widget. If anyone wants the widget hit me up


----------



## TheTyler0013

any link to a working extended settings mod?


----------



## xkingofgodzx

My setup, back and forth between stock miui launcher and launcher pro plus.


----------



## xkingofgodzx

Double post my bad.


----------



## nativi

android_michael said:


> My setup still working on it.


What theme is that. Or where can I get it?


----------



## XiriX12

This is my current set up! Never used MIUI till yesterday still getting used to it!

Sent from Tapatalk using my MIUI'd ThunderBolt!


----------



## turnyface

XiriX12 said:


> This is my current set up! Never used MIUI till yesterday still getting used to it!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk using my MIUI'd ThunderBolt!


How did you get those small 5 icon rows? Desktop Visualizer?


----------



## XxNLGxX

Its a start...


----------



## mayajw

XxNLGxX said:


> Its a start...


What's the name of the status bar or theme you are using?


----------



## Ibrick

Yes, very interested the status bar mods, especially the center clock.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## Gabiola1

Ibrick said:


> Yes, very interested the status bar mods, especially the center clock.
> 
> Sent from my cellular telephone


download this extended control app. Its a zip. Go to recovery and mount system and data then flash it like rom. There will then be an app on your last app screen named miui control. Mod away









http://android.gcfam.net/devs/andy/1.11.4/Extended_Settings/Signed_Nverscroll.v1.zip


----------



## draya1986

Gabiola1 said:


> download this extended control app. Its a zip. Go to recovery and mount system and data then flash it like rom. There will then be an app on your last app screen named miui control. Mod away
> 
> http://android.gcfam.net/devs/andy/1.11.4/Extended_Settings/Signed_Nverscroll.v1.zip


I tried this last night and I kept getting a phone force close when i booted up. Had to reinstall the ROM.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabiola1

draya1986 said:


> I tried this last night and I kept getting a phone force close when i booted up. Had to reinstall the ROM.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


You flashed the wrong one. It HAS to be the no scroll version I linked. I did the same thing you did


----------



## draya1986

Gabiola1 said:


> You flashed the wrong one. It HAS to be the no scroll version I linked. I did the same thing you did


lol ur right, it works now. Thanks!

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabiola1

Today's. Well. Probably until tonight.


----------



## Eli

Vulpe said:


> No, but if you want to try miui I think you'll like it but if it comes down to it and you like the everything besides not having a app drawer use another launcher (golauncher, adw, launcherpro, etc).....but to be honest that's one of the things I like about miui, but themes only change looks not functionalitt


Thanks for the response! I'll go ahead and give it a try...I have a flashing problem. Haha.


----------



## TheTyler0013

Gabiola1 said:


> You flashed the wrong one. It HAS to be the no scroll version I linked. I did the same thing you did


I keep getting status error. Source 7. ???


----------



## Gabiola1

TheTyler0013 said:


> I keep getting status error. Source 7. ???


When in recovery? If so make sure yo go to mounts and storage and mount system and data before you flash


----------



## DroidVicious

Nice guys!!!! Everything is looking beautiful!!!


----------



## turnyface

XiriX12 said:


> This is my current set up! Never used MIUI till yesterday still getting used to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk using my MIUI'd ThunderBolt!


How did you get those 5 small icons in a row?


----------



## sk3litor

elir41 said:


> I'm not too familiar with MIUI and understand there's no app drawer. Do any of the themes add any sort of drawer?


You could also use circle launcher. Same concept as folder. You can also customize the launch widget such as color, what it contains( apps, bookmarks, ). Just makes it a little easier to sort through I have found


----------



## XxNLGxX

mayajw said:


> What's the name of the status bar or theme you are using?


The status bar is from the "dark mix" theme. Switched and centered clock with the MIUI control panel


----------



## villae81

My attachment keeps crashing everytime I try to upload my screenshot


----------



## Ibrick

Gabiola1 said:


> download this extended control app. Its a zip. Go to recovery and mount system and data then flash it like rom. There will then be an app on your last app screen named miui control. Mod away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://android.gcfam...erscroll.v1.zip


Thanks!

Worked great, love the transparent status bar, center clock and changed up the MIUI battery bar color for good measure.


----------



## WormDoes

Details


----------



## CheetahHeel

Mustang302LX said:


> What are you guys using for screenshots?
> 
> Edit: NVM volume down + menu = screenshot lol
> 
> Theme = Black Ice found in the Themes app
> Lockscreen = Samsung GS V2 from the MIUI Themes section here at RootzWiki


+1 for the link on that. Love the puzzle lockscreen.


----------



## RichSimplicity

Does anybody know how change the dock like on this screen shot? I have the .PNG just need to how to change it.


----------



## CheetahHeel

um...so about the screenshots....

how do you take one of your homescreen without the volume popup in the shot?


----------



## RichSimplicity

saintdice said:


> um...so about the screenshots....
> 
> how do you take one of your homescreen without the volume popup in the shot?


Do menu first then volume down.


----------



## CheetahHeel

RichSimplicity said:


> Do menu first then volume down.


wow i'm dumb


----------



## RichSimplicity

saintdice said:


> wow i'm dumb


Lol that's what happened to me too.


----------



## XiriX12

turnyface said:


> How did you get those small 5 icon rows? Desktop Visualizer?


It's launch-x pro lets you set up many rows and a colums

Sent from Tapatalk using my MIUI'd ThunderBolt!


----------



## Mustang302LX

saintdice said:


> +1 for the link on that. Love the puzzle lockscreen.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2667-theme-h-zee13-miui-lockscreen-theme-0711-new-themes/

It's Samsung GS V2.


----------



## WormDoes

RichSimplicity said:


> Does anybody know how change the dock like on this screen shot? I have the .PNG just need to how to change it.


Rename your .png to hotseat_background.png & replace the one that's already located in com.android.system


----------



## CheetahHeel

Mustang302LX said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2667-theme-h-zee13-miui-lockscreen-theme-0711-new-themes/
> 
> It's Samsung GS V2.


Oh sorry. I was +1ing your original post...I found the link on my own. I'm not that lazy.


----------



## RichSimplicity

WormDoes said:


> Rename your .png to hotseat_background.png & replace the one that's already located in com.android.system


Can you explain with steps to get to it? Noob at this.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Stupid question, but is there a native screen shot app built in, I can't get drocap to work.

MIUI'd Thunderbolt!


----------



## Mustang302LX

saintdice said:


> Oh sorry. I was +1ing your original post...I found the link on my own. I'm not that lazy.


haha cool.


----------



## androidns

Trying to post screen shots, but gallery apk keeps force closing when I select the screen shot. Any ideas?


----------



## Jaxidian

androidns said:


> Trying to post screen shots, but gallery apk keeps force closing when I select the screen shot. Any ideas?


Use QuickPic and never again use Gallery and be happier.


----------



## villae81

Jaxidian said:


> Use QuickPic and never again use Gallery and be happier.


I'm having the same problem and I don't wanna change my stock gallery I like how fast it loads all my photo. Is rootzwiki not going to fix this problem?


----------



## villae81

Keeping it simple


----------



## Jaxidian

villae81 said:


> I like how fast it loads all my photo.


This is exactly why I'm recommending QuickPic. The Gallery is SLOW compared to QuickPic.


----------



## watson387

Jaxidian said:


> This is exactly why I'm recommending QuickPic. The Gallery is SLOW compared to QuickPic.


+1

QuickPic rocks

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## villae81

Jaxidian said:


> This is exactly why I'm recommending QuickPic. The Gallery is SLOW compared to QuickPic.


The miui gallery loads pretty fast on my phone and I just tried quickpic and its pretty fast also. Guess i shouldnt knock shit down till i try it thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## polish23

villae81 said:


> Keeping it simple


Where did you get that wallpaper?! I and can you send me a link to dl it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Eli

sk3litor said:


> You could also use circle launcher. Same concept as folder. You can also customize the launch widget such as color, what it contains( apps, bookmarks, ). Just makes it a little easier to sort through I have found


Ah, I forgot about that app! I have that app, too. Thanks!


----------



## villae81

polish23 said:


> Where did you get that wallpaper?! I and can you send me a link to dl it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Here you go


----------



## theMichael

villae81 said:


> Keeping it simple


I love that, what theme and lockscreen?


----------



## androidns

Says image too large to upload.


----------



## villae81

theMichael said:


> I love that, what theme and lockscreen?


Thanks its evoluer theme and its a zipper lockscreen. too bad I don't know how take a screenshot when the lockscreen is zip down. Wallpaper matches it perfectly


----------



## polish23

villae81 said:


> Here you go


Thank you!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

My current set up:








Couldn't think of a clever signature


----------



## hotelmrrsn

lock screen








Couldn't think of a clever signature


----------



## hopesrequiem

hotelmrrsn said:


> My current set up:
> 
> Couldn't think of a clever signature


What theme is that


----------



## Mattes

My current setup...clock is MIUI evolution its become my favorite recently but everything else is thrown together but exactly what I had on my inc2, what's surprising? Is that I even used miui backup on my apps and restored them over perfectly....

-I'll add the screenshots later


----------



## hopesrequiem

Vulpe said:


> My current setup...clock is MIUI evolution its become my favorite recently but everything else is thrown together but exactly what I had on my inc2, what's surprising? Is that I even used miui backup on my apps and restored them over perfectly....
> 
> -I'll add the screenshots later


No picture lol

Edit missed the bottom. Sorry haha


----------



## hopesrequiem

Bump


----------



## hopesrequiem

hopesrequiem said:


> I know it says menu button and volume down, but I can't take a screen shot for my life


----------



## idkwhothatis123

my current setup. scheduled to change every fifteen minutes lol.


----------



## BlackDobe

idkwhothatis123 said:


> my current setup. scheduled to change every fifteen minutes lol.


Mine looks very similar to yours except it's blue. I don't understand the misuse of the orange in random places.


----------



## idkwhothatis123

BlackDobe said:


> Mine looks very similar to yours except it's blue. I don't understand the misuse of the orange in random places.


Huh? Orange in yours?


----------



## nativi

My set up.
























Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## nativi

That picture just won't come out right

Sent from my HTC Mecha MIUI


----------



## Gabiola1

Today


----------



## hopesrequiem

Gabiola1 said:


> Today


How are you guys getting it to say 3g or 4g


----------



## Bill3508

View attachment 10746


View attachment 10747


View attachment 10748


----------



## stalecrackers11

I'm super new to MIUI so I was wondering where can I get a list of MIUI themes online because trying to scroll through them on the phone is hella slow not to mention everything is Chinese and looks almost the same. Also how does everyone have such a minimalistic type setup with only 1,2 and sometimes 3 pages. Do you just not have many apps loaded or am I missing somthing? I loaded up all my apps and I have 14 or so... probably more like 8 but you get the picture.

Thanks in advance for the help and killer setup/screenshots btw!


----------



## hopesrequiem

stalecrackers11 said:


> I'm super new to MIUI so I was wondering where can I get a list of MIUI themes online because trying to scroll through them on the phone is hella slow not to mention everything is Chinese and looks almost the same. Also how does everyone have such a minimalistic type setup with only 1,2 and sometimes 3 pages. Do you just not have many apps loaded or am I missing somthing? I loaded up all my apps and I have 14 or so... probably more like 8 but you get the picture.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help and killer setup/screenshots btw!


I use alot of folders on my main screen and have two side screens for a couple Widgets. Stays at 3 pages easy. Folders rock


----------



## BlackDobe

I can't find the orange right now but I _know _it's there when I'm on a BT call.


----------



## hopesrequiem

BlackDobe said:


> I can't find the orange right now but I know it's there when I'm on a BT call.


What theme


----------



## stalecrackers11

hopesrequiem said:


> I use alot of folders on my main screen and have two side screens for a couple Widgets. Stays at 3 pages easy. Folders rock


I did get some folders in there and it helped but I just cant seem to fit everything into folders without haveing umphteen folders on my main screen becasue I always have some apps that dont fit into any folder.. maybe im not as minimalistic as I want to be..


----------



## BlackDobe

hopesrequiem said:


> What theme


LOL I went to the theme app and it wasn't there so I got REALLY confused. Rememberized that my phone was plugged into the computorz. The theme is NeonBT.


----------



## jr4000watts90

Modded it up a bit


----------



## WormDoes

How are people getting 3G/4G showing? I still only have a G


----------



## jr4000watts90

WormDoes said:


> How are people getting 3G/4G showing? I still only have a G


Just rename the signal icons.

Our 4g is considered just a "G"


----------



## hotelmrrsn

hopesrequiem said:


> What theme is that


Va Asteria V3
I modded the 4G icon and changed the lockscreen wallpaper.


----------



## avlfive

idkwhothatis123 said:


> my current setup. scheduled to change every fifteen minutes lol.


What are those round icons from? Can't seem to find them.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

hopesrequiem said:


> How are you guys getting it to say 3g or 4g


after loading the theme i wanted, i went to the uot kitchen and cooked a font change only. Uploaded my systemui.apk and framework.apk files. Once it was done cooking i opened the .zip using Winrar. I navigated to app/systemui.apk/res/ . Inside this i pulled the drawable-hdpi folder onto my desktop and opened it. Inside you'll find all the current icons being used. I took previous 4g icons that I had, named them identical to the ones that exist in the drawable-hdpi folder above and pasted them into that folder on my desktop. it will ask you if you want to replace all and I said yes. If you dont want to lose the old icons you can simply rename them. Once done, i dragged the drawable-hdpi folder from my desktop back into the systemui.apk that is still open in winrar. It tells you that it's been updated and asks if you want to update the archive, say yes. Then close all the winrar windows, copy the UOT.zip file to your sd card, do a back up, flash in recovery, reboot and profit. Sounds WAY more confusing than it actually is, give it a shot it's really pretty easy.


----------



## hopesrequiem

BlackDobe said:


> LOL I went to the theme app and it wasn't there so I got REALLY confused. Rememberized that my phone was plugged into the computorz. The theme is NeonBT.


Thanks I actually found it before I saw this haha


----------



## hopesrequiem

hotelmrrsn said:


> after loading the theme i wanted, i went to the uot kitchen and cooked a font change only. Uploaded my systemui.apk and framework.apk files. Once it was done cooking i opened the .zip using Winrar. I navigated to app/systemui.apk/res/ . Inside this i pulled the drawable-hdpi folder onto my desktop and opened it. Inside you'll find all the current icons being used. I took previous 4g icons that I had, named them identical to the ones that exist in the drawable-hdpi folder above and pasted them into that folder on my desktop. it will ask you if you want to replace all and I said yes. If you dont want to lose the old icons you can simply rename them. Once done, i dragged the drawable-hdpi folder from my desktop back into the systemui.apk that is still open in winrar. It tells you that it's been updated and asks if you want to update the archive, say yes. Then close all the winrar windows, copy the UOT.zip file to your sd card, do a back up, flash in recovery, reboot and profit. Sounds WAY more confusing than it actually is, give it a shot it's really pretty easy.


That sounds difficult lol


----------



## WormDoes

jr4000watts90 said:


> Just rename the signal icons.
> 
> Our 4g is considered just a "G"


If G is 4G then what is 3G?


----------



## hotelmrrsn

WormDoes said:


> If G is 4G then what is 3G?


3G
edit: not being a smart ass...the icon for 3G is 3G


----------



## hotelmrrsn

hopesrequiem said:


> That sounds difficult lol


It really is pretty easy. Just try it one step at a time. Make a back up before flashing anything, you really can't screw anything up.


----------



## WormDoes

hotelmrrsn said:


> 3G
> edit: not being a smart ass...the icon for 3G is 3G


That's very strange because I themed my own 3G icons and the only thing that showed up is the icons that I didn't theme for G. I don't get a strong 4G signal where I am right now so I assumed that G was actually 3G. Can you do me a favor and go into your status bar toggles and see what "Network Mode" is set on? Is it "Only 3G" or "3G Preferred" I have mine on Only 3G so, again, I don't think my G is 4G, but, instead, 3G


----------



## hotelmrrsn

WormDoes said:


> That's very strange because I themed my own 3G icons and the only thing that showed up is the icons that I didn't theme for G. I don't get a strong 4G signal where I am right now so I assumed that G was actually 3G. Can you do me a favor and go into your status bar toggles and see what "Network Mode" is set on? Is it "Only 3G" or "3G Preferred" I have mine on Only 3G so, again, I don't think my G is 4G, but, instead, 3G


I actually don't have anything selected in there. I'm in a very strong 4G signal area, the only time i ever see 3G is in the back corner of my basement .


----------



## hotelmrrsn

The icons being used by the ROM are named like this:

stat_sys_data_connected_3g.png
stat_sys_data_connected_g.png

These are the ones i changed my icons names to and that did the trick.

although i have an icon for each status (connected, connected_alternative, in, out, inandout) the icon never changes, and it appears that the only one ever used is the one named stat_sys_data_connected_g_alternative.png.


----------



## jr4000watts90

Yea idk why but ever since I loaded miui and the newest radios I stay in 4g when before I would loose 4g in a big building but now I don't  so if I'm not in 4g Il be in wifi that's about It so I haven't got a chance to mess with 3g icons


----------



## jr4000watts90

hotelmrrsn said:


> The icons being used by the ROM are named like this:
> 
> stat_sys_data_connected_3g.png
> stat_sys_data_connected_g.png
> 
> These are the ones i changed my icons names to and that did the trick.
> 
> although i have an icon for each status (connected, connected_alternative, in, out, inandout) the icon never changes, and it appears that the only one ever used is the one named stat_sys_data_connected_g_alternative.png.


The alternative one is the one that shows up when u pull down the notification bar. Check and see if it changed


----------



## hotelmrrsn

jr4000watts90 said:


> The alternative one is the one that shows up when u pull down the notification bar. Check and see if it changed


haha, when i pull down the notification bar the 4G icon reverts to the G icon....I'll upload a screenshot


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Shot:














Couldn't think of a clever signature

Edit: I missed a couple images in Systemui.apk. fixed them and am reflashing now.


----------



## Bill3508

All i get is a G and I'm not in a 4G area.


----------



## Gabiola1

I have no idea how I'm getting 3G icons. Every theme I have used has the 3g icons working. I didn't mod them at all. No 4g here. Ill be in a 4g area tomorrow ill are what happens.


----------



## Mattes

hopesrequiem said:


> No picture lol
> 
> Edit missed the bottom. Sorry haha


Yeah, Sorry bout that couldn't upload them on my phone...weird anyway just reactivated my t-bolt this morning. Currently attempting to switch out the G icons


----------



## avlfive

Gabiola1 said:


> I have no idea how I'm getting 3G icons. Every theme I have used has the 3g icons working. I didn't mod them at all. No 4g here. Ill be in a 4g area tomorrow ill are what happens.


Same here. I do however work in a 4G area and 4G just displays a G.


----------



## Tak3_it_ez

WormDoes said:


> Details


where did you get those icons from?


----------



## avlfive

Always a work in progress...


----------



## Bill3508

Second try.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

anyone know what file the battery images are stored in, I don't see them framework.apk or systemui.apk.


----------



## JS0724

Bill3508 said:


> All i get is a G and I'm not in a 4G area.


Same here.


----------



## idkwhothatis123

JS0724 said:


> Same here.


As I've said before. This appears to happen when data is "fully" connected. I.e on cm7 when the data icon goes from white to green.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Couldn't think of a clever signature


----------



## brizey

My current mishmash of a home screen:










Lockscreen (not shown) is ICS
Homescreen is Modern Sense, but all you really get is the transparent dock background and the "groove" page indicator
Icons are StockBlue
Status Bar is Black Ice
Font is Roboto
Wallpaper is from one of the Chinese-named themes
The clock is MIUI Animated Clock Grey (there are other bezel colors available)
The widget is Last Call 4x1

Note: I have stopped putting a dialer link on my home screen. I never actually type in a phone number, and all the contacts apps have a dialer button or some other way to get to the dialer.


----------



## villae81

Does anyone know how to reduce the homescreen to just three screens instead of six?


----------



## caspersfi1

villae81 said:


> Does anyone know how to reduce the homescreen to just three screens instead of six?


Menu/preview hit the X top right corner.


----------



## villae81

caspersfi1 said:


> Menu/preview hit the X top right corner.


I know but it wont let me delete past five


----------



## caspersfi1

villae81 said:


> I know but it wont let me delete past five


Oh... sorry then never tried going past five.


----------



## villae81

caspersfi1 said:


> Oh... sorry then never tried going past five.


I figured it out homescreen had to be empty before it can be deleted


----------



## hotelmrrsn

villae81 said:


> Does anyone know how to reduce the homescreen to just three screens instead of six?


From the home screen, click on menu, then on preview, then delete the home screens you don't want.
Edit: sorry I didn't see it was already answered.

Couldn't think of a clever signature


----------



## villae81

brizey said:


> My current mishmash of a home screen:
> 
> Lockscreen (not shown) is ICS
> Homescreen is Modern Sense, but all you really get is the transparent dock background and the "groove" page indicator
> Icons are StockBlue
> Status Bar is Black Ice
> Font is Roboto
> Wallpaper is from one of the Chinese-named themes
> The clock is MIUI Animated Clock Grey (there are other bezel colors available)
> The widget is Last Call 4x1
> 
> Note: I have stopped putting a dialer link on my home screen. I never actually type in a phone number, and all the contacts apps have a dialer button or some other way to get to the dialer.


How you change the page indicator?


----------



## brizey

villae81 said:


> How you change the page indicator?


It is part of the homescreen theme. I think I grabbed Modern Sense from a link off of deviantart (a great place to find MIUI theme stuff). From what I can see, the homescreen theme has page indicators and dock background.


----------



## villae81

brizey said:


> It is part of the homescreen theme. I think I grabbed Modern Sense from a link off of deviantart (a great place to find MIUI theme stuff). From what I can see, the homescreen theme has page indicators and dock background.


Oh okay I thought you can change it on its own thanks


----------



## villae81

Let go of adw and trying out the miui launcher. circle launcher on top left and when my lockscreen is pulled down the cleavage shows up lol!


----------



## caspersfi1

villae81 said:


> Let go of adw and trying out the miui launcher. circle launcher on top left and when my lockscreen is pulled down the cleavage shows up lol!


+ 1 for cleavage.


----------



## Leeeshock

alright heres my work of art
theme: suave redone
clock: go weather miui theme


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Couldn't think of a clever signature


----------



## idkwhothatis123

Anyone able to post photos on here from the app? I could up until I flashed miui lol


----------



## XxNLGxX




----------



## jacobk

jr4000watts90 said:


> Modded it up a bit


could you post your heart icon? thanks


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Gabiola1 said:


> Today


What theme is this? Looks so awesome!!


----------



## Gabiola1

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> What theme is this? Looks so awesome!!


Thanks

mix and match. Wallpaper i found somewhere. Theme is Va Asteria v4D. Status bar is lovely status.


----------



## polo4life




----------



## akstyle450

Sent from my mechabolt


----------



## idkwhothatis123

Wait... that's cloudy... how'd you get that?!


----------



## polo4life

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Wait... that's cloudy... how'd you get that?!


From mine? I believe its the Athena theme from Raadius


----------



## villae81

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Anyone able to post photos on here from the app? I could up until I flashed miui lol


Try quickpic


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Gabiola1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> mix and match. Wallpaper i found somewhere. Theme is Va Asteria v4D. Status bar is lovely status.


What are the icons from


----------



## jquest68

How do you create a theme for miui?


----------



## jr4000watts90

Athena theme 1.2 modded a bit.


----------



## Jaxidian

Here's mine.


----------



## Gabiola1

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> What are the icons from


YouEye Icons I believe


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Gabiola1 said:


> YouEye Icons I believe


That's them! Thank you!


----------



## jacobk

jacobk said:


> could you post your heart icon? thanks


btw, found these in the carrier logo thread at xda


----------



## Damented

My Home screen...lol I'm bored


----------



## rycheme

My very first set of screenshots:


----------



## villae81

rycheme said:


> My very first set of screenshots:


What music widget is that


----------



## revosfts

How do you customize the text on the status bar

MIUI all f**kin day...


----------



## rycheme

villae81 said:


> What music widget is that


PowerAmp

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## Gabiola1

rycheme said:


> My very first set of screenshots:


What icons?


----------



## rycheme

Gabiola1 said:


> What icons?


They're called bluest. I don't remember where I found them because I've been all over the net looking at themes!

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## timmyk

Jaxidian said:


> Here's mine.


What's that setup? That's a very clean look Jax!


----------



## avlfive

revosfts said:


> How do you customize the text on the status bar
> 
> MIUI all f**kin day...


Flash the Extended Controls mod.


----------



## avlfive

rycheme said:


> They're called bluest. I don't remember where I found them because I've been all over the net looking at themes!
> 
> Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


What's the best place you've found themes? I've been looking around too, XDA, MIUI US, and the themes online through the ROM.


----------



## gpalopez

Can't attach screenshots. Any advice? Keeps saying "application had crashed"


----------



## villae81

gpalopez said:


> Can't attach screenshots. Any advice? Keeps saying "application had crashed"


Use quickpic


----------



## Jaxidian

timmyk said:


> What's that setup? That's a very clean look Jax!


http://themedroid.com/2010/11/scrolling-wallpaper-2/

I'm actually using ADW EX as my launcher. The miui launcher kinda sucks, in my opinion. You can do it with LPP as well but you have to create a bunch of custom shortcuts to get the buttons on the left to work. They're built into ADW EX.

Clock is SimiClock. Battery is BattStat, weather is Beautiful Widgets.


----------



## rpz3.14

avlfive said:


> Flash the Extended Controls mod.


Where can you find the download for this?


----------



## idkwhothatis123

Today's latest...


----------



## idkwhothatis123

One last one ...


----------



## brizey

avlfive said:


> What's the best place you've found themes? I've been looking around too, XDA, MIUI US, and the themes online through the ROM.


Also try deviantart. Just be aware that some people there just post to show off and do not post links to the themes. For example, this lockscreen is bad tushy, but no link to it: http://browse.devian...ui+led#/d4eyxuj

edit: lol at the auto replace for profanity. Next time I'll use "turd cutter", lol.


----------



## nativi

........


----------



## cincij




----------



## nativi

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81

nativi said:


> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


Go to your rootz settings and change the attachment settings. Hard to see your screenshot


----------



## brizey




----------



## Bill3508

That's really nice.


----------



## omfganR32

Redid all of my stuff today.


----------



## rycheme

avlfive said:


> What's the best place you've found themes? I've been looking around too, XDA, MIUI US, and the themes online through the ROM.


All of those plus deviantart.

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## TheTyler0013

Current WIP


----------



## brizey

TheTyler0013 said:


> Current WIP


Which weather widget is that?


----------



## TheTyler0013

brizey said:


> Which weather widget is that?


Search pixelspore in market.


----------



## AddisG

Just simple:


----------



## undroath2death

wip


----------



## jcaya34

undroath2death said:


> wip


Can you give me the link for this theme please...can't seem to be able to find it. tia


----------



## undroath2death

jcaya34 said:


> Can you give me the link for this theme please...can't seem to be able to find it. tia


its a mix between a few themes, dialer is from kgills bar theme but here ya go http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16659873&postcount=2875 dudes got another slick theme on there too so you get a 2 for one deal on it lol


----------



## jcaya34

undroath2death said:


> its a mix between a few themes, dialer is from kgills bar theme but here ya go http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16659873&postcount=2875 dudes got another slick theme on there too so you get a 2 for one deal on it lol


Thanks again man!!


----------



## undroath2death

no problem!


----------



## nativi

Here is mine again


----------



## avlfive

nativi said:


> Here is mine again


You know you can rename the folders, right? Just FYI, unless you just wanted them to say "Folder".


----------



## avlfive

Here...


----------



## nativi

avlfive said:


> You know you can rename the folders, right? Just FYI, unless you just wanted them to say "Folder".


Yep. That's what I want it to say


----------



## jacobk

i know this is a bit off topic but its the last thing preventing me from posting my completed screenshot is two rogue icons that i cannot seemingly replace the status bar icons for... can anyone give me a little insight as to what im doing wrong when using ninjamorph to replace status bar icons for tasker & green power? no matter what i do once i replace them they both just force quit







is it possible that the apps are built so that they can only use specific size/dimensions for the icons im replacing?


----------



## undroath2death

jacobk said:


> i know this is a bit off topic but its the last thing preventing me from posting my completed screenshot is two rogue icons that i cannot seemingly replace the status bar icons for... can anyone give me a little insight as to what im doing wrong when using ninjamorph to replace status bar icons for tasker & green power? no matter what i do once i replace them they both just force quit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it possible that the apps are built so that they can only use specific size/dimensions for the icons im replacing?


Just pull the .mtz and use 7zip to locate the image u want to change in systemui rename the .Png and use 7zip to archive it back to a .mtz when ur done


----------



## jacobk

yeah ive done it manually and using ninjamorph and i get the same result. i really dont want to stop using tasker and green power just so my screenshot looks nicer


----------



## stoney666




----------



## jacobk

jacobk said:


> yeah ive done it manually and using ninjamorph and i get the same result. i really dont want to stop using tasker and green power just so my screenshot looks nicer


ive learned that it wasnt working because i didnt have the replacement icons stored in the /sdcard/androidthemes/ folder. screenshot forthcoming


----------



## stoney666

.............. My bad!


----------



## rpz3.14

Pretty basic, ICS stylings.


----------



## villae81

For now


----------



## waywardshinobi

villae81 said:


> For now


What theme is that? Looks great


----------



## villae81

waywardshinobi said:


> What theme is that? Looks great


Thanks. Its just a mix of a few things 
Status bar is va dark 3
Adw ex launcher
Beweather
Pins music mod 
Calendar is something I got at deviant art
Areshd icons
rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## sincerity

ok so i'm running gaia theme...and I love it except for the custom status bar icons...like it has it's own icons for email, txts, wifi etc. any way to easily revert those back to the normal ones?


----------



## Gabiola1

Just go to theme and customize. Pick a different status bar


----------



## sincerity

Gabiola1 said:


> Just go to theme and customize. Pick a different status bar


haha thank you for not dragging me through the rocks after reading that horribly n00bish question. Easy fix I appreciate it


----------



## Gabiola1

no problem


----------



## villae81

My tbolt is all taped up

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## Bimmer323

villae81 said:


> My tbolt is all taped up
> 
> rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


Nice! Looks great and cracked me up.


----------



## villae81

Bimmer323 said:


> Nice! Looks great and cracked me up.


Thanks!

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## brizey

Well, I just did some modifications to a theme for the first time. I am using the framework from MiuiBlack and I wanted the blue circles for the unlock pattern from Black Ice. It is kind of a pain to unravel then rezip everything back up. You cannot just drag and drop in winrar or 7zip because there are archives in the archives that do not have".zip" extensions. So you have to rename the .mtz file to zip, completely unzip it, then rename framework-res to framework-res.zip and unizp it, change the files, then zip it back up, rename it withou the zip, replace the original framework-res, then rezip the whole thing back up and rename it back to a mtz file. Just don't be dumb like me and not change the name of the theme in the xml file so you can tell the modded file from the base in the themes app, lol. If they just used all .zip extensions you could do the whole thing in winrar via drag and drop.

And no pics cause I can't figure out how to take a screenshot of the blue dots on the pin patterm screen. As soon as you press menu it errors out.


----------



## villae81

brizey said:


> Well, I just did some modifications to a theme for the first time. I am using the framework from MiuiBlack and I wanted the blue circles for the unlock pattern from Black Ice. It is kind of a pain to unravel then rezip everything back up. You cannot just drag and drop in winrar or 7zip because there are archives in the archives that do not have".zip" extensions. So you have to rename the .mtz file to zip, completely unzip it, then rename framework-res to framework-res.zip and unizp it, change the files, then zip it back up, rename it withou the zip, replace the original framework-res, then rezip the whole thing back up and rename it back to a mtz file. Just don't be dumb like me and not change the name of the theme in the xml file so you can tell the modded file from the base in the themes app, lol. If they just used all .zip extensions you could do the whole thing in winrar via drag and drop.
> 
> And no pics cause I can't figure out how to take a screenshot of the blue dots on the pin patterm screen. As soon as you press menu it errors out.


Screenshot application in market should do the trick

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## villae81

Found this cool a$$ lockscreen !

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## villae81

Here's a shot with the music control

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## dsr13

villae, what's that taped-up theme? Also, where did you get the lockscreen? Thanks!


----------



## villae81

dsr13 said:


> villae, what's that taped-up theme? Also, where did you get the lockscreen? Thanks!


I'm using adw launcher The icons is an miui icons called sellotaped the lockscreen is called masked mclock for the tape calendar and musictapemod for the player
I got the lockscreen from android spin and so are the icons
rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## dsr13

Thanks!


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Couldn't think of a clever signature


----------



## RichSimplicity

Nothing special.


----------



## robfromga

I like simple


----------



## XxNLGxX

Need anything just ask


----------



## jetsfanatic

Wallpaper???


----------



## XxNLGxX

jetsfanatic said:


> Wallpaper???


Here ya go... 
http://Delta909.deviantart.com/art/Upojenie-Room-Wallpaper-260439312


----------



## jetsfanatic

Thanks!!


----------



## hotelmrrsn

can you only get four icons in the dock using an alternative launcher like ADW or LP?


----------



## XxNLGxX

hotelmrrsn said:


> can you only get four icons in the dock using an alternative launcher like ADW or LP?


You can fake it by using no dock in ADW and placing 4 icons with desktop visualizer


----------



## Smok3d

Heres mines!


----------



## Gabiola1

How do you get minimalistic text to do that?



XxNLGxX said:


> Need anything just ask


----------



## XxNLGxX

Best explained like so...









The 1st Static text holds the "It's[space]". Then the temp. Then a 2nd Static text "[space]outside"

repeat for the battery


----------



## polish23

What's up Stoney! I see you're rocking some miui instead of skyraider as well lol... Did you make this theme too?


----------



## Gabiola1

thanks


----------



## Thrillhouse847

Here's a bit of mine.


















Sent from my HTC Mecha


----------



## Mattes

Finally became unlazy and renamed the 4G icons in sauve redone lol

Yeah. I hate the iOS lockscreen but I find the animated slide to unlock very....appealing but prefer to slide down to unlock, for that I blame sense, the last screenshot is of my favorite lockscreen which I am now depressed that I was forced to update it annnd now the update has a plain ICS lockscreen so im lost.


----------



## bdrsvt

Sent from my MIUI Thunderbolt


----------



## Tjbomb3r

Vulpe said:


> Finally became unlazy and renamed the 4G icons in sauve redone lol
> 
> Yeah. I hate the iOS lockscreen but I find the animated slide to unlock very....appealing but prefer to slide down to unlock, for that I blame sense, the last screenshot is of my favorite lockscreen which I am now depressed that I was forced to update it annnd now the update has a plain ICS lockscreen so im lost.


What are the icons, good sir?


----------



## Mattes

Tjbomb3r said:


> What are the icons, good sir?


Illest from kgill.


----------



## Tjbomb3r

Thanks!


----------



## hopesrequiem

Vulpe said:


> Finally became unlazy and renamed the 4G icons in sauve redone lol
> 
> Yeah. I hate the iOS lockscreen but I find the animated slide to unlock very....appealing but prefer to slide down to unlock, for that I blame sense, the last screenshot is of my favorite lockscreen which I am now depressed that I was forced to update it annnd now the update has a plain ICS lockscreen so im lost.


How did you remove the Chinese on the lock screen?


----------



## Mattes

I didn't , for sauve redone head over to the MIUIandroid forums it's over there in English, but that lockscreen is from iOS piemo that I found on "the other forums" awhile ago but I believe it is also posted on miuiandroid


----------



## hopesrequiem

Vulpe said:


> I didn't , for sauve redone head over to the MIUIandroid forums it's over there in English, but that lockscreen is from iOS piemo that I found on "the other forums" awhile ago but I believe it is also posted on miuiandroid


I downloaded that file but not sure how to use a .txt file


----------



## Mattes

Um try renaming it to a mtz I can't guarantee its that but maybe it was renamed for the upload? Or something is wrong with the dl. If I can be free of persecution ill upload the files for you


----------



## hopesrequiem

Vulpe said:


> Um try renaming it to a mtz I can't guarantee its that but maybe it was renamed for the upload? Or something is wrong with the dl. If I can be free of persecution ill upload the files for you


Yes please do. I wont blame you if it messes up. My risk hehe


----------



## villae81

hopesrequiem said:


> Yes please do. I wont blame you if it messes up. My risk hehe


He means Go to root explorer long press the zip file and rename apk to mtz then Go to miui folder and place the mtz file in theme folder

rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## villae81

Can somebody tell me why the albums isn't showing in my lockscreen? And where can i get a ribbon status bar?

rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## jolness

XxNLGxX said:


> Need anything just ask


What theme are you using? Those icons are illl.


----------



## XxNLGxX

jolness said:


> What theme are you using? Those icons are illl.


They are from the VA Asteria v4d theme


----------



## XxNLGxX

Finally got around to Modding some stuff today. As always ask if you need anything


----------



## resu repus

Skulls instead of dots? Awesome. How?



XxNLGxX said:


> Finally got around to Modding some stuff today. As always ask if you need anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11382


----------



## XxNLGxX

resu repus said:


> Skulls instead of dots? Awesome. How?


If you unzip the theme of your choice, then unzip the com.android.launcher replace the workspace_seekpoint_normal.png and the workspace_seekpoint_highlight.png to the images you want. Then zip the launcher, rename it, to remove the zip extension, (don't know if this is necessary, I do it) then zip the theme back up, change the extension to .mtz, place in sdcard/MIUI/themes, profit.


----------



## TheTyler0013

Running the latest ICS MIUI with the ICS theme and loving it


----------



## dansan

XxNLGxX said:


> Finally got around to Modding some stuff today. As always ask if you need anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11382


I'm about to load this ROM and was looking through some screenies to get some ideas and yours always look awesome. nice work.


----------



## XxNLGxX

dansan said:


> I'm about to load this ROM and was looking through some screenies to get some ideas and yours always look awesome. nice work.


Thanks man, I really appreciate that.


----------



## Mattes

TheTyler0013 said:


> Search pixelspore in market.


I know its extremely late but, Just got this and I'm loving it. ;P amazing weather widgets + app


----------



## mayajw

XxNLGxX said:


> Finally got around to Modding some stuff today. As always ask if you need anything


What home screen theme is that or did u mod it yourself. I like that dark wood.


----------



## mkjellgren

Here's what I've got. Simple.


----------



## dansan

XxNLGxX said:


> Thanks man, I really appreciate that.


No problem, I don't mean to copy but curious what theme you used as I really like the icon sets in a few of them

I know you used VA Asteria v4d. But were there any others?


----------



## XxNLGxX

mayajw said:


> What home screen theme is that or did u mod it yourself. I like that dark wood.


Its the striped dock by Chris Banks. He makes a lot of great stuff, unzip the theme and com.android.launcher, replace the hotseat_background.png to change the dock bg. Here's a link to the docks

http://chrisbanks2.deviantart.com/art/Striped-Docks-262296924?q=boost%3Apopular%20chrisbanks2&qo=21


----------



## XxNLGxX

dansan said:


> No problem, I don't mean to copy but curious what theme you used as I really like the icon sets in a few of them
> 
> I know you used VA Asteria v4d. But were there any others?


My other go to set is from the "My Miui Theme" which uses my all time favorite icon set, Purity FS


----------



## paulsg63

mkjellgren said:


> Here's what I've got. Simple.


Like that!!

Which weather widget is that?


----------



## moosez3

Here is mine, I love the folders, on Sense I used Folder Organizer to try to replicate it, but it wasn't the same.
With this I only need 3 homescreens, other than this one, I have one for a full page most contacted contacts widget, and the other for a half page calendar and a battery widget. Love it!


----------



## n2imagination

I am also using the folders but just figured out the app drawer in the newest MIUI which is nice because you can hide apps from the drawer to make it nice and compact and clean. It just needs a better activator to bring the drawer up.


----------



## rycheme

Here's today's... I went back to ADW for the time being. Details at http://rycheme.deviantart.com










Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## XxNLGxX

^^^Love the color scheme


----------



## adizzy

like wo


----------



## rycheme

XxNLGxX said:


> ^^^Love the color scheme


Thank you!

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## mkjellgren

paulsg63 said:


> Like that!!
> 
> Which weather widget is that?


It's actually 2 widgets. The clock is from beautiful widgets (super clock 2x1) and the weather is just Weatherbug. I purchased the elite version but I believe the 2x1 widget I used is included in the free version as well.


----------



## tboltics?

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Here's my screen. No hating, Battlefield players.


 shit man thats amazing can you pm me


----------



## WormDoes

Details...


----------



## dansan

been searching the theme shop for the past 2 days, mixing and matching stuff. sucks that a lot of the lock screens have small pieces of chinese writing on them which i can't remove









i going to look into status bars next. trying to figure out how move the icons around in the notification bar.

also, i forgot the name of the app, whats that weather widget?


----------



## rpz3.14

Here's my latest set up - going orange with ICS.


----------



## XxNLGxX

Some new stuff added, added some elements from kgill's ohhhyeaa status bar, changed the wifi to a single heart, and new page indicators


----------



## COMBATIC

Hey I need a link for miui


----------



## COMBATIC

Hey I need a link for miui


----------



## jr4000watts90

Happy Thanksgiving y'all


----------



## dansan

XxNLGxX said:


> Some new stuff added, added some elements from kgill's ohhhyeaa status bar, changed the wifi to a single heart, and new page indicators


I've said it once, ill say it again... you're home screen layout is awesome on point. you running the ICS build? I tried to modify status bar but 1.18.1 isn't having it..


----------



## XxNLGxX

dansan said:


> I've said it once, ill say it again... you're home screen layout is awesome on point. you running the ICS build? I tried to modify status bar but 1.18.1 isn't having it..


Thx! Yep, I'm running the ICS version


----------



## dansan

XxNLGxX said:


> Thx! Yep, I'm running the ICS version


ugh, I'm not running it and really don't want to reflash. i knew i should have done the ICS one.

the backup manager in this rom, would it be a safe thing to use it and then restore it on the ICS one or am i asking for trouble lol


----------



## XxNLGxX

dansan said:


> ugh, I'm not running it and really don't want to reflash. i knew i should have done the ICS one.
> 
> the backup manager in this rom, would it be a safe thing to use it and then restore it on the ICS one or am i asking for trouble lol


I wouldn't use it for apps, I used it to backup my desktop configuration, messages, and call log. Worked fine


----------



## Cblox

Weird double post.


----------



## Cblox

Just barely jumped to MIUI. Really digging it so far. Ask about anything.


----------



## adizzy

newnew


----------



## akstyle450

adizzy said:


> newnew


How'd you get the weather forecast icon? It looks like beautiful Widgets but I can't seem to get it to look like that lol

Sent from my mechabolt


----------



## dansan

XxNLGxX said:


> I wouldn't use it for apps, I used it to backup my desktop configuration, messages, and call log. Worked fine


That's really all I'd use it for. Titanium would be for the apps


----------



## adizzy

akstyle450 said:


> How'd you get the weather forecast icon? It looks like beautiful Widgets but I can't seem to get it to look like that lol
> 
> Sent from my mechabolt


It's fancy widget


----------



## lamoglinsgal

Gabiola1 said:


> I have no idea how I'm getting 3G icons. Every theme I have used has the 3g icons working. I didn't mod them at all. No 4g here. Ill be in a 4g area tomorrow ill are what happens.


I've only had 4G one time since owning my TB from release date, but on MIUI mine shows up as 4G. So mine, I guess, show's 4G for 3G. I wonder what would happen if I WAS in a 4G area?


----------



## vh5150

TheTyler0013 said:


> Since the amzing Vicious team brought us MIUI to the tBolt, show them thanks by posting your set up of the ROM.
> 
> Feel free to post your .mtz file for all of us to enjoy.


----------



## CC268

adizzy said:


> newnew


hey how did you theme your status bar like that? I am pretty unfamiliar with theming but starting to do some


----------



## adizzy

CC268 said:


> hey how did you theme your status bar like that? I am pretty unfamiliar with theming but starting to do some


That's my theme for cm7 on the market i'm porting it over to miui. It should be available soon.


----------



## villae81

Same ol' same ol'

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## CC268

adizzy said:


> That's my theme for cm7 on the market i'm porting it over to miui. It should be available soon.


Oh okay cool whats it called? And also where did you learn to theme like that?


----------



## Gabiola1

Nothing special.


----------



## adizzy

CC268 said:


> Oh okay cool whats it called? And also where did you learn to theme like that?


It's called newnew. And where did I learn........um these forums,a lot of beer = creativity and practice makes perfect


----------



## Cblox

Gabiola1 said:


> Nothing special.


I really like this a lot. What's your setup?


----------



## COMBATIC

Thx to all who replied, love this miui, one issue couldn't get root for busybox and no tether capabilities, ideas anyone


----------



## Mattes

Why do you need busy box on miui? Besides the fact it should gave it already but to enable root go to super user (its underbthevtools folder) and hit menu settings and there's only one option lol "enable root access" and for tethering turn off security ( open network) and you should be good to go


----------



## Gabiola1

Cblox said:


> I really like this a lot. What's your setup?


Thanks. Theme/status is Ultimate Iphone 7.0 I use it for the menus, I really like it. Home screen/dock/icons are from 'combo b' that I downloaded from online theme app. Clock is miui clock. Calendar is mclock with 'illest calendar' by kgill7. Weather is minimalistic text.


----------



## Shiftyshadee

Gabiola1 said:


> Clock is miui cock.


O RLY? lol


----------



## Gabiola1

Shiftyshadee said:


> O RLY? lol


hahaha. fixing


----------



## dansan

does anyone have the .apk for the extended controls app? I just loaded the ICS 2.0 build so i could change the status bar. the extended control app i had is only changing the battery but nothing else. want to make sure I'm working with the right one.


----------



## Cblox

dansan said:


> does anyone have the .apk for the extended controls app? I just loaded the ICS 2.0 build so i could change the status bar. the extended control app i had is only changing the battery but nothing else. want to make sure I'm working with the right one.


http://android.gcfam.net/devs/andy/1.11.18/Extended_Settings/

Should be there.


----------



## dansan

Cblox said:


> http://android.gcfam...ended_Settings/
> 
> Should be there.


yea i got the apk. been also reading i gotta flash that no_overscroll zip as well right?


----------



## Cblox

dansan said:


> yea i got the apk. been also reading i gotta flash that no_overscroll zip as well right?


Yep.


----------



## dansan

Cblox said:


> Yep.


thanks man. just tried to flash it and got an error. says "assert failed: is_mounted("/system") and status 7.. hmm


----------



## Mattes

Go to mounts, and mount system+data then flash


----------



## dansan

Vulpe said:


> Go to mounts, and mount system+data then flash


Thank you!


----------



## jr4000watts90

On ics miui 2.0 any body else's wallpapers coming out funny looking?


----------



## Mattes

If your having issues you can try wallpaper wizardry, I don't know what problem your having but either way its good to know about, if your trying to set a non scrollable sized wallpaper it comes out funny in miui, same as ones sized for scrollable for sense. WW allows you to set it to scrollable / non on both and a whole lot more


----------



## XxNLGxX

New ish!!! As always, ask about anything that intrigues you!!


----------



## jr4000watts90




----------



## dansan

i can't figure this status bar problem out... I'm using the default status bar theme and its black but when i drag down the notification bar its white and shows my carrier text. can't get the carrier text to show up on the home screen and most of the extended settings don't work. trying to get a transparent bar.. ugh



XxNLGxX said:


> New ish!!! As always, ask about anything that intrigues you!!
> View attachment 11603
> View attachment 11604


also where u get that lock screen? i found a version of it on the theme shop in the phone but it had chinese writing on it.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

jr4000watts90 said:


>


I can haz wallpaper?


----------



## XxNLGxX

dansan said:


> also where u get that lock screen? i found a version of it on the theme shop in the phone but it had chinese writing on it.


Lockscreen is from this thread. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1288096

As for the status bar, are you using the 1.11.25 build of MIUI? You'll have to wait for the extended controls to be updated, if they changed some framework stuff so the older version prolly wont work


----------



## Gabiola1

Small update


----------



## sk3litor

XxNLGxX said:


> New ish!!! As always, ask about anything that intrigues you!!


how do you get the "0 calls,0texts,0emails" what is that?


----------



## Cblox

sk3litor said:


> how do you get the "0 calls,0texts,0emails" what is that?


"Missed It!"


----------



## dansan

XxNLGxX said:


> Lockscreen is from this thread. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1288096
> 
> As for the status bar, are you using the 1.11.25 build of MIUI? You'll have to wait for the extended controls to be updated, if they changed some framework stuff so the older version prolly wont work


using ICS 2.0


----------



## sk3litor

Awesome thank you very much


----------



## Mattes

WIP
I was using desktop visualizer and the Cletes icons for iOS, but thats a pain in the tushy so now
I'm working on making a .mtz for them (Which, not even sure I'm allowed to do but its not like I'm going redistribute it.)
and trying to get a working home with the multi color bar >< I've had 4-5 unsuccessful attempts
Also, searching for a new mclock skin hm....


----------



## jr4000watts90

Here ya go


----------



## dansan

i can't remember for the life of me, anyone remember the name of this weather/date/battery widget. i once had it but can't remember its name


----------



## goober101

Are you talking about simi clock I think it is


----------



## richardbsweeny

goober101 said:


> Are you talking about simi clock I think it is


Yes its simiclock

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## dansan

Bingo... thank you guys. Was driving me nuts


----------



## villae81

Vulpe said:


> WIP
> I was using desktop visualizer and the Cletes icons for iOS, but thats a pain in the tushy so now
> I'm working on making a .mtz for them (Which, not even sure I'm allowed to do but its not like I'm going redistribute it.)
> and trying to get a working home with the multi color bar >< I've had 4-5 unsuccessful attempts
> Also, searching for a new mclock skin hm....


Hey man can you hook me up with the link for that stat bar?

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## Mattes

http://tinyurl.com/6u9dptw

Yeap, but I've added and edited a few things but that's the base.


----------



## villae81

Vulpe said:


> http://tinyurl.com/6u9dptw
> 
> Yeap, but I've added and edited a few things but that's the base.


Thanks bro!
But I'm not getting that colored state bar for some reason
rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## victor014

MIUI Infinite theme : http://forums.miui.us/showthread.php?724-Theme-10-11-1-MIUI-Infinite


----------



## Deltaden

My MIUI 11.17 is a great ROM. Just flashed a few days ago and think it's the coolest ROM yet. I see no need to update often.
As to missing App Drawer, all you need is one folder in the lower bar to hold all of your most used Apps.


----------



## Spydersilk

Main screen


----------



## sk3litor

Little help please. With "missed it" is there a way to set up two diff displays? What I mean is I have it set on a in line preset on my lockscreen but when I try to put a diff display setup on my home screen it automaticly changes the one on my lockscreen and vice versa


----------



## Kronofile

Still failing at being creative


----------



## dansan

this status bar is going to be the death of me.... I'm using a theme but i try to customize it with the MIUI control app and it partially works. i changed the carrier text to a custom text and it works but the second i drag down the notification bar and slide it back up, boom its gone.

also the theme I'm using apparently moves the clock to the middle of the bar but mine its still in stock location.

but this is what i got so far.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Couldn't think of a clever signature


----------



## chino0131

sk3litor said:


> Little help please. With "missed it" is there a way to set up two diff displays? What I mean is I have it set on a in line preset on my lockscreen but when I try to put a diff display setup on my home screen it automaticly changes the one on my lockscreen and vice versa


If I'm understanding you correct, you want one theme on your.lockscreen and one for your home....of so, open themes,hit "edit theme" at bottom, and set different themese for lockscreen, home, font, boot, etc.


----------



## villae81

chino0131 said:


> If I'm understanding you correct, you want one theme on your.lockscreen and one for your home....of so, open themes,hit "edit theme" at bottom, and set different themese for lockscreen, home, font, boot, etc.


He's talking bout missed it app

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## HookahChatsworth

Here's mine...


----------



## Bill3508

HookahChatsworth said:


> Here's mine...


Very nice.


----------



## sk3litor

villae81 said:


> He's talking bout missed it app
> 
> rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


this is correct


----------



## Gabiola1

something a little darker.


----------



## akstyle450

Anyone know why I can't use the img tags? Something about I can't use that extension in this community.
Since the tapatalk app crashes when i try to upload :l

Sent from my mechabolt


----------



## Mattes

Currently having some fun with launcher7, surprisingly it is amazing so far (for me at least) working on configuring missed it and mclock widgets atm, kinda hard with a max workspace of 1x2 or 1x1* squares

also, still have to get around to making a new status bar. (Been on OMFGB lately due to my unbelievable battery life)


----------



## undroath2death

Gabiola1 said:


> something a little darker.


man i looked everywhere i know ive seen that mclock skin before but i just cant find it again, anyway you could share? thanks in advance


----------



## villae81

Here's mine for now

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## adizzy

HookahChatsworth said:


> Here's mine...


Where can I find that wall


----------



## sk3litor

Vulpe said:


> Currently having some fun with launcher7, surprisingly it is amazing so far (for me at least) working on configuring missed it and mclock widgets atm, kinda hard with a max workspace of 1x2 or 1x1* squares
> 
> also, still have to get around to making a new status bar. (Been on OMFGB lately due to my unbelievable battery life)


is that barcode in minimalistic text?


----------



## HookahChatsworth

adizzy said:


> Where can I find that wall


With or without the shelves?

I found the wallpaper, shelves, and dock on deviantart.com and Photoshopped to my liking. Shoot me your email address, I'll send it to you.


----------



## adizzy

HookahChatsworth said:


> With or without the shelves?
> 
> I found the wallpaper, shelves, and dock on deviantart.com and Photoshopped to my liking. Shoot me your email address, I'll send it to you.


Sent you pm


----------



## Mattes

sk3litor said:


> is that barcode in minimalistic text?


Yeah, I "re" found my font folder lmao


----------



## Gabiola1

undroath2death said:


> man i looked everywhere i know ive seen that mclock skin before but i just cant find it again, anyway you could share? thanks in advance


Its named "arcd" found it in the mclock thread on xda


----------



## Tak3_it_ez

My current set up


----------



## sk3litor

Vulpe said:


> Yeah, I "re" found my font folder lmao


thanks I thought so but now I have to ask where? I can get the numbers but not the barcode. Is it done cleverly in static?


----------



## Mattes

Nope, its done just like....This

Make folder on your SD card named fonts throw the eanbwrp36tt file into it.

Then you take the barcode.ttf put it into your minimilasticpreference folder (if you dont have one just hop into minimilistic text and backup w/e and it will create the folder) and rename it .mtpref (I had to make it a ttf to upload it)

Now, go into a mini-text widget, menu>global settings>fonts folder and choose the fonts folder you just made

Then open minimilistic text widget and go all the way down to restore>barcode and you'll have my premade setup,

To make your own, all you have you have to do is make a battery bar widget and go into the settings for each of the 3 fonts and choose eanbwrp36tt


----------



## sk3litor

Vulpe said:


> Nope, its done just like....This
> 
> Make folder on your SD card named fonts throw the eanbwrp36tt file into it.
> 
> Then you take the barcode.ttf put it into your minimilasticpreference folder (if you dont have one just hop into minimilistic text and backup w/e and it will create the folder) and rename it .mtpref (I had to make it a ttf to upload it)
> 
> Now, go into a mini-text widget, menu>global settings>fonts folder and choose the fonts folder you just made
> 
> Then open minimilistic text widget and go all the way down to restore>barcode and you'll have my premade setup,
> 
> To make your own, all you have you have to do is make a battery bar widget and go into the settings for each of the 3 fonts and choose eanbwrp36tt


wow I appreciate this but I dont know what any of this means. Dint know how to make a folder, dont know what eanbwrp36tt means. HA HA IM not real bright but thanks anyway


----------



## Mattes

Lol I uploaded the files for you they don't show up on mobile but if your on miui just go to file explorer > sdcard (at the top) and press menu> new folder and name it fonts and dl the file

Or, just plug in your phone and do it on your desktop


----------



## sk3litor

HA HA youre gonna laugh but I dont have a computer and IM on cm7. But where did you upload it to cox I should be able to download it to my phone Either way right?


----------



## Mattes

Yeah go to rootzwiki in your browser, it just doesn't show in the app and creating folders should be the same process, and its ok i tend to be on omfgb throughout the week, miui is my weekend rom


----------



## XiriX12

Well I have had some time to really mess with themes, icons, logos and stuff! I ended up really liking the black in the BAT! So I just took it and made my customizations just a few since I don't know a lot! Of course credit goes to any and all original creators of any icons and theme elements! So this is my current setup VICIOUS-ICS-MIUI 3.0 w/ extended settings.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes

Very nice, you put a lot of work into, anyway what are the Widgets in the second screenshot? Something special or DV?


----------



## villae81

XiriX12 said:


> Well I have had some time to really mess with themes, icons, logos and stuff! I ended up really liking the black in the BAT! So I just took it and made my customizations just a few since I don't know a lot! Of course credit goes to any and all original creators of any icons and theme elements! So this is my current setup VICIOUS-ICS-MIUI 3.0 w/ extended settings.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


How you get beats audio?

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## XiriX12

The widgets are:
top left 2 are Tapatalk
top right is Launch-X Pro (with the 8 small icons).
Then the four at the bottom are Desktop Visualizer with icons from MelissaPugs' called PressIt.



Vulpe said:


> How you get beats audio?
> 
> rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## sk3litor

XiriX12 said:


> Well I have had some time to really mess with themes, icons, logos and stuff! I ended up really liking the black in the BAT! So I just took it and made my customizations just a few since I don't know a lot! Of course credit goes to any and all original creators of any icons and theme elements! So this is my current setup VICIOUS-ICS-MIUI 3.0 w/ extended settings.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


good God man is that the chupacabra? (chuckle) IM sorry man I had to say it. But seriously looks good


----------



## sk3litor

Vulpe said:


> Yeah go to rootzwiki in your browser, it just doesn't show in the app and creating folders should be the same process, and its ok i tend to be on omfgb throughout the week, miui is my weekend rom


cool thank you very much


----------



## XiriX12

sk3litor said:


> good God man is that the chupacabra? (chuckle) IM sorry man I had to say it. But seriously looks good


Hahaha that's hilarious.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## rycheme

Details on my DA - http://rycheme.deviantart.com/


----------



## villae81

Keeping it clean and simple

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## XxNLGxX

Nice and tight.


----------



## Cblox

XxNLGxX said:


> Nice and tight.
> 
> View attachment 11999


blown away. What widgets? wallpaper link?


----------



## XxNLGxX

Cblox said:


> blown away. What widgets? wallpaper link?


Wallpaper is from the VA Asteria dark v4 theme. (Awesome theme btw), Revolve HD icons and homescreen, Bob clock is the clock widget.


----------



## polo4life

Welp totally didn't attatch the screenshot lol

EDIT: attached


----------



## Mattes

My current setup.


----------



## dansan

i hate the status bar...

half the time its transparent cuz of the theme im using, then it goes solid back. the custom carrier text comes and goes depending if i touch the notification bar.. i dont get it.

was using the extended controls 11.25 version and flashed the no_overscroll.zip


----------



## evolveS

Theme is a mixture of evoluer, dark mix, exsStatusBar, and Modern Sense. My current setup:


----------



## samsfamous

XxNLGxX said:


> Nice and tight.


loving your set up, btw how did you get your 3G to display 3G? mine displays only G :/


----------



## XxNLGxX

samsfamous said:


> loving your set up, btw how did you get your 3G to display 3G? mine displays only G :/


I renamed all the icons in the com.android.systemui


----------



## samsfamous

XxNLGxX said:


> I renamed all the icons in the com.android.systemui


do you need a special program for that?


----------



## Mattes

Yeah, winrar


----------



## samsfamous

Vulpe said:


> Yeah, winrar


so it has to be done by your computer correct?


----------



## Mattes

Yes, ill try to dredge up a quick post I made on how to do it....I think its in this thread actually


----------



## samsfamous

Vulpe said:


> Yes, ill try to dredge up a quick post I made on how to do it....I think its in this thread actually


I would appreciate that, thanks


----------



## villae81

Just found out that the extended settings app drawer works with adw launcher

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## Mattes

Can't find it atm but simplest way I can put it is this;

Find the theme you want to edit (As an example I'm gonna say "sparkle")
Move it to your desktop (like your actual desktop or some folder that it won't get lost / confused in)
rename it from Sparkle.mtz to sparkle.zip
unzip it to a new folder \sparkle
now find com.android.systemui
rename it to com.android.systemui.zip
Now unzip it to \com.android.systemui
now navigate to res\drawable-hdpi
Now locate all the files that are
stat_sys_data_x_x_g.png
there will be 8 of them, if you do a search of the folder for _g they will appear.
Next, make a "working" folder, with 2 directories (for user friendliness) one named G and one 4G or 3G
whichever you choose.
copy and paste the before mentioned 8 pngs to the _g folder.
Now do a search for _3g/_4g depending on if you want the 3g or 4g icon to show.
and cut those same 8 files (only difference will be _g - _4g/3g)
and paste them into the 3g/4g folder
Now proceed to reverse the file names so name all the _g files in the _g folder to _3g or _4g depending on which you want.
once all are renamed (double check) paste them back into drawable-hdpi folder.
Edit: From _g and _4g/3g

Step #45. Now, go back to \com.android.systemui and re-zip the RES folder and the theme_values.xml back into a zip.

Now copy the zip to your "working" folder
Proceed back to the original \sparkle folder and delete com.android.systemui and delete that folder (not the zip)
Now what to do with the original com.android.systemui.zip you ask? well rename that to "sparkle"backup.systemui and keep it somewhere if you ever need it again for w/e reason.

Now, take the zip you made in step #45 (named for reference purposes only) and rename it to com.android.systemui and place it back into \sparkle
Now finally select all the contents of \sparkle and zip them up.

Now take that .zip and rename it to "sparkle".mtz and your good to go.

things to mention:
1. I'm still a noob at this, and am still pretty sure there is an easier way.
2. While your in there you might as well customize the carrier_logo if you need more info on that just google "miui carrier logo"
3. I tried to emphasize this but, rather be safe than sorry. When zipping the files back-up make SURE you select the contents that you want in the folder, so lets say \sparkle if I choose just \sparkle, the zip will be like sparkle>sparkle>files and MIUI will not read it correctly. By selecting the files within the folder you get sparkle>files.
4.If you already have the theme installed on your phone, instead of importing it to MIUI themes, open file explorer and find it in there and open it, and apply the status bar (MIUI does not add duplicate themes, idk?)
5. It seems complicated...mainly because the way I explain things tends to suck sometimes but if anything is confusing just ask I'll help clear it up.
6. Keep in mind, when Vicious gets the Signal icons fixed your edit is useless and will only cause issues UNLESS you just change the icon (instead of renaming say you take the 3g icon from another theme and place it in there as the G icon) which...will still cause confusion.


----------



## samsfamous

Vulpe said:


> Can't find it atm but simplest way I can put it is this;
> 
> Find the theme you want to edit (As an example I'm gonna say "sparkle")
> Move it to your desktop (like your actual desktop or some folder that it won't get lost / confused in)
> rename it from Sparkle.mtz to sparkle.zip
> unzip it to a new folder \sparkle
> now find com.android.systemui
> rename it to com.android.systemui.zip
> Now unzip it to \com.android.systemui
> now navigate to res\drawable-hdpi
> Now locate all the files that are
> stat_sys_data_x_x_g.png
> there will be 8 of them, if you do a search of the folder for _g they will appear.
> Next, make a "working" folder, with 2 directories (for user friendliness) one named G and one 4G or 3G
> whichever you choose.
> copy and paste the before mentioned 8 pngs to the _g folder.
> Now do a search for _3g/_4g depending on if you want the 3g or 4g icon to show.
> and cut those same 8 files (only difference will be _g - _4g/3g)
> and paste them into the 3g/4g folder
> Now proceed to reverse the file names so name all the _g files in the _g folder to _3g or _4g depending on which you want.
> once all are renamed (double check) paste them back into drawable-hdpi folder.
> Edit: From _g and _4g/3g
> 
> Step #45. Now, go back to \com.android.systemui and re-zip the RES folder and the theme_values.xml back into a zip.
> 
> Now copy the zip to your "working" folder
> Proceed back to the original \sparkle folder and delete com.android.systemui and delete that folder (not the zip)
> Now what to do with the original com.android.systemui.zip you ask? well rename that to "sparkle"backup.systemui and keep it somewhere if you ever need it again for w/e reason.
> 
> Now, take the zip you made in step #45 (named for reference purposes only) and rename it to com.android.systemui and place it back into \sparkle
> Now finally select all the contents of \sparkle and zip them up.
> 
> Now take that .zip and rename it to "sparkle".mtz and your good to go.
> 
> things to mention:
> 1. I'm still a noob at this, and am still pretty sure there is an easier way.
> 2. While your in there you might as well customize the carrier_logo if you need more info on that just google "miui carrier logo"
> 3. I tried to emphasize this but, rather be safe than sorry. When zipping the files back-up make SURE you select the contents that you want in the folder, so lets say \sparkle if I choose just \sparkle, the zip will be like sparkle>sparkle>files and MIUI will not read it correctly. By selecting the files within the folder you get sparkle>files.
> 4.If you already have the theme installed on your phone, instead of importing it to MIUI themes, open file explorer and find it in there and open it, and apply the status bar (MIUI does not add duplicate themes, idk?)
> 5. It seems complicated...mainly because the way I explain things tends to suck sometimes but if anything is confusing just ask I'll help clear it up.
> 6. Keep in mind, when Vicious gets the Signal icons fixed your edit is useless and will only cause issues UNLESS you just change the icon (instead of renaming say you take the 3g icon from another theme and place it in there as the G icon) which...will still cause confusion.


can you just do this for me? lolz jk.

I appreciate your help, I will do this tonight


----------



## Mattes

Sure, lemme know what theme


----------



## samsfamous

Vulpe said:


> Sure, lemme know what theme


lemme try it first thanks man.


----------



## jr4000watts90

Anyone else have this issue were the wallpapers come out like this? I've tried several apps and none seem to fix it on the first few working build forgot if it was MIUI or just GB it didn't happen


----------



## adizzy

........


----------



## adizzy

........


----------



## villae81

adizzy said:


> ........


What music widget is that

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## jcaya34

jr4000watts90 said:


> Anyone else have this issue were the wallpapers come out like this? I've tried several apps and none seem to fix it on the first few working build forgot if it was MIUI or just GB it didn't happen


Have u tried checking hi-res graphics under launcher settings.


----------



## jr4000watts90

jcaya34 said:


> Have u tried checking hi-res graphics under launcher settings.


i feel so much dumber now lol that worked, but idk maybe its just me but it seems to "slow down" going from home screen to home screen.


----------



## jcaya34

jr4000watts90 said:


> i feel so much dumber now lol that worked, but idk maybe its just me but it seems to "slow down" going from home screen to home screen.


Lol well you have to sacrifice bro...fast and ugly, or nice and slow. What you gonna pick? lol


----------



## jcaya34

Vulpe said:


> Can't find it atm but simplest way I can put it is this;
> 
> Find the theme you want to edit (As an example I'm gonna say "sparkle")
> Move it to your desktop (like your actual desktop or some folder that it won't get lost / confused in)
> rename it from Sparkle.mtz to sparkle.zip
> unzip it to a new folder \sparkle
> now find com.android.systemui
> rename it to com.android.systemui.zip
> Now unzip it to \com.android.systemui
> now navigate to res\drawable-hdpi
> Now locate all the files that are
> stat_sys_data_x_x_g.png
> there will be 8 of them, if you do a search of the folder for _g they will appear.
> Next, make a "working" folder, with 2 directories (for user friendliness) one named G and one 4G or 3G
> whichever you choose.
> copy and paste the before mentioned 8 pngs to the _g folder.
> Now do a search for _3g/_4g depending on if you want the 3g or 4g icon to show.
> and cut those same 8 files (only difference will be _g - _4g/3g)
> and paste them into the 3g/4g folder
> Now proceed to reverse the file names so name all the _g files in the _g folder to _3g or _4g depending on which you want.
> once all are renamed (double check) paste them back into drawable-hdpi folder.
> Edit: From _g and _4g/3g
> 
> Step #45. Now, go back to \com.android.systemui and re-zip the RES folder and the theme_values.xml back into a zip.
> 
> Now copy the zip to your "working" folder
> Proceed back to the original \sparkle folder and delete com.android.systemui and delete that folder (not the zip)
> Now what to do with the original com.android.systemui.zip you ask? well rename that to "sparkle"backup.systemui and keep it somewhere if you ever need it again for w/e reason.
> 
> Now, take the zip you made in step #45 (named for reference purposes only) and rename it to com.android.systemui and place it back into \sparkle
> Now finally select all the contents of \sparkle and zip them up.
> 
> Now take that .zip and rename it to "sparkle".mtz and your good to go.
> 
> things to mention:
> 1. I'm still a noob at this, and am still pretty sure there is an easier way.
> 2. While your in there you might as well customize the carrier_logo if you need more info on that just google "miui carrier logo"
> 3. I tried to emphasize this but, rather be safe than sorry. When zipping the files back-up make SURE you select the contents that you want in the folder, so lets say \sparkle if I choose just \sparkle, the zip will be like sparkle>sparkle>files and MIUI will not read it correctly. By selecting the files within the folder you get sparkle>files.
> 4.If you already have the theme installed on your phone, instead of importing it to MIUI themes, open file explorer and find it in there and open it, and apply the status bar (MIUI does not add duplicate themes, idk?)
> 5. It seems complicated...mainly because the way I explain things tends to suck sometimes but if anything is confusing just ask I'll help clear it up.
> 6. Keep in mind, when Vicious gets the Signal icons fixed your edit is useless and will only cause issues UNLESS you just change the icon (instead of renaming say you take the 3g icon from another theme and place it in there as the G icon) which...will still cause confusion.


So I tried doing ur method and I simply can't get it to work. Would you be willing to help me get my 4g icon working for Raadius new theme? I need the 4g icon to look like the 3g icon. If not its cool bro.


----------



## Mattes

You need to change the G icon to 4g or 3g but athena or aeolus? Or somethong else ill look at it but swap those and see

Keep in mind this isnt a fix it just changes the look lol

Also my 3g icon is working on ics 4.0, 4g is still g though


----------



## jcaya34

Vulpe said:


> You need to change the G icon to 4g or 3g but athena or aeolus? Or somethong else ill look at it but swap those and see
> 
> Keep in mind this isnt a fix it just changes the look lol
> 
> Also my 3g icon is working on ics 4.0, 4g is still g though


I understand it changes the look only. That's all I need for the Athena theme. Thank you!


----------



## adizzy

villae81 said:


> What music widget is that
> 
> rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


Its music mod by kgill, you can find it on just reveal.


----------



## villae81

adizzy said:


> Its music mod by kgill, you can find it on just reveal.


Cool thanks

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## Gabiola1

Love this rom


----------



## jcaya34

Vulpe said:


> You need to change the G icon to 4g or 3g but athena or aeolus? Or somethong else ill look at it but swap those and see
> 
> Keep in mind this isnt a fix it just changes the look lol
> 
> Also my 3g icon is working on ics 4.0, 4g is still g though


Hey bro I got it!! Thank you very much


----------



## Mattes

Nice


----------



## jr4000watts90

ahhh ganna upload soon as i get home been at work all day mixing and matching icons now just looking for a new 4g icons, any recommendations?


----------



## Mattes

You can't go wrong with the ones from sauve redone


----------



## jr4000watts90

Vulpe said:


> You can't go wrong with the ones from sauve redone


I love those alot I had those and the ics 4g icon for awhile looking into something different. Might do a storm trooper hmmmmmm


----------



## Mattes

Hm... You could also take a random non descript icon for it to doesn't have to be a 4g icon


----------



## samsfamous

so my 3G icon started working out of nowhere, crazy!


----------



## jr4000watts90

ok so im home now, lady is busy doing school work, ive got my dinner down so im ready lol

Dock
4g
battery 
carrier logo
and of course changing out some app icons

give me about an hour or 2 i will have something and if yall like i will post the mtz.


----------



## polo4life




----------



## jr4000watts90

OK so same base just modded some stuff like i said. wifi arrows (big ones) go from green to red depending on how close you are. and small battery arrows are green discharging and blue charging

I take no credit for this, all these were found from other themes and concepts from ,Xda,Deviant-art,Mac Fourms.

feedback welcome


----------



## Cblox

jr4000watts90 said:


> OK so same base just modded some stuff like i said. wifi arrows (big ones) go from green to red depending on how close you are. and small battery arrows are green discharging and blue charging
> 
> I take no credit for this, all these were found from other themes and concepts from ,Xda,Deviant-art,Mac Fourms.
> 
> feedback welcome


Wow. That is gorgeous. Would you mind posting the .mtz?


----------



## Cblox

samsfamous said:


> so my 3G icon started working out of nowhere, crazy!


Yeah. Me too. Kinda trips me out.


----------



## RichSimplicity

Wait what did you use to change to 3g?


----------



## samsfamous

Cblox said:


> Yeah. Me too. Kinda trips me out.


it worked for like a day and now shows G again lolz


----------



## villae81

samsfamous said:


> it worked for like a day and now shows G again lolz


Try running speedtest see what network my 3g works I'm on evdo then switches to g when I'm on ehrpd

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## XxNLGxX

Something new I whipped up with my morning coffee


----------



## jr4000watts90

Cblox said:


> Wow. That is gorgeous. Would you mind posting the .mtz?


Appreciate it and il post it up tonight when I get home


----------



## Cblox

jr4000watts90 said:


> Appreciate it and il post it up tonight when I get home


Stellar. Can't wait.


----------



## Mattes

Lost my tweaked statusbar when I had to swap back to the fascy but everything else I still have (craptastic fascinate won't recognize anything more than an 8gb SD) but anywho while my thunderbolt is on vacation ill still post shots from this









Oh, fyi pic attachment doesn't work on this version of miui either (12.2)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rycheme

Vulpe said:


> Lost my tweaked statusbar when I had to swap back to the fascy but everything else I still have (craptastic fascinate won't recognize anything more than an 8gb SD) but anywho while my thunderbolt is on vacation ill still post shots from this
> 
> Oh, fyi pic attachment doesn't work on this version of miui either (12.2)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


I've been having the attachment issue as well...

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## DRai23

polo4life said:


>


Very nice...could you post that wallpaper?


----------



## Mattes

Bam.

Sent from a random Galaxy... Far... Far... Away Tab


----------



## adizzy

Vulpe said:


> Bam.
> 
> Sent from a random Galaxy... Far... Far... Away Tab


What home is that with the striped floors.


----------



## adizzy

yayea


----------



## Mattes

It's a dock by chrisbanks I just threw it in. I'll link it when I get a chance or go look him up on deviant art

Edit; http://chrisbanks2.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d4c5xlo

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## samsfamous

Vulpe said:


> Bam.
> 
> Sent from a random Galaxy... Far... Far... Away Tab


what icons are those?


----------



## Mattes

illest v1.2 by kgill


----------



## samsfamous

Vulpe said:


> illest v1.2 by kgill


thank you kindly.


----------



## rpz3.14

I've gone green with ADW EX.















I


----------



## Mattes

I love the clock font, I'd post mine but on OMFGB atm loving adw ex


----------



## villae81

Does anyone know where I can get a ripped music mod to Go with my homescreen?

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## Mattes

Don't know about a ripped one...but I use Beats or Kaws by Kgill, amazing shiz

But, check out these maybe you'll find one you like somewhere...And I swear that there was a ripped/torn theme/mod for it but can't find it atm.


----------



## crkdvnm

jr4000watts90 said:


> Appreciate it and il post it up tonight when I get home


Did you ever get around to posting this? I wouldnt mind trying it, though i do love the theme im on.


----------



## villae81

Vulpe said:


> Don't know about a ripped one...but I use Beats or Kaws by Kgill, amazing shiz
> 
> But, check out these maybe you'll find one you like somewhere...And I swear that there was a ripped/torn theme/mod for it but can't find it atm.


Thanks I downloaded kawsdrip I also found this: http://modmyi.com/forums/iphone-2g-3g-3gs-ipod-touch-1g-2g-3g-new-skins-themes-launches/727526-release-torn-skin-musicbar-extended.html but I don't think it's android

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## jr4000watts90

crkdvnm said:


> Did you ever get around to posting this? I wouldnt mind trying it, though i do love the theme im on.


adding more stuff as we speak almost done just trying to get the Facebook ribbon notifications to work also replaced the color of the 4g crown and renamed some app icons. give me a few and i will let u guys try it.


----------



## crkdvnm

jr4000watts90 said:


> adding more stuff as we speak almost done just trying to get the Facebook ribbon notifications to work also replaced the color of the 4g crown and renamed some app icons. give me a few and i will let u guys try it.


Awesome. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## samsfamous

I can't seem to post my screen shots through the forum app do you guys do it through the browser?


----------



## villae81

samsfamous said:


> I can't seem to post my screen shots through the forum app do you guys do it through the browser?


Use quickpic

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## rycheme

I can finally upload from my phone again! Helvetica theme from the miui forums. http://forums.miui.us/showthread.php?p=57138


























Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## crkdvnm

Main ones. The others just have junk on them.




























Drunkenly Swyped from my Thunderbolt.


----------



## samsfamous

villae81 said:


> Use quickpic
> 
> rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


what's this an app? I tried Googling and some weird website comes up


----------



## crkdvnm

samsfamous said:


> what's this an app? I tried Googling and some weird website comes up


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.alensw.PicFolder&hl=en

Drunkenly Swyped from my Thunderbolt.


----------



## samsfamous

here's mine.


----------



## villae81

samsfamous said:


> what's this an app? I tried Googling and some weird website comes up


Yeah an alternate gallery

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## villae81

Can someone tell me how to get rid of the green tinting

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## crkdvnm

samsfamous said:


> here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 12392


I see you have your status bar changed. Which miui controls worked for you? I haven't had any luck.

Drunkenly Swyped from my Thunderbolt.


----------



## jcaya34




----------



## jr4000watts90

crkdvnm said:


> Awesome. Cant wait to see it.


ok i got frustrated with FB ribbons last night and gave it a quits since it wasnt showing correctly, but i did add ribbons for amazon apps, dropbox,twitter, and market (when updates are available and when downloads are completed and installed) all these were based off the suave theme. most ribbons are from the theme and some from old Cm7 themes i tested and helped others with. i will fiddle with FB some more and add some more ideas this evening (might change up battery and signal icons ) so bare with me and i will have something for those who have asked me tonight


----------



## jcaya34

View attachment 12414


----------



## adizzy

fresher than will smith and uncle phil too


----------



## crkdvnm

What are you guys using to change the status bar? The MIUI tools i cant get to work. Are you using a different version? Let me know! Thanks.


----------



## jr4000watts90

crkdvnm said:


> What are you guys using to change the status bar? The MIUI tools i cant get to work. Are you using a different version? Let me know! Thanks.


As in how? Theme wise or having clock centered and icons on opposite sides?


----------



## crkdvnm

jr4000watts90 said:


> As in how? Theme wise or having clock centered and icons on opposite sides?


Sorry. Just changing the verizon wireless text. I see a lot of people have been able to change it. Using the MIUI Tools included doesnt work for me. Can someone post a version that does work? Or am i just doing something wrong? Im pretty sure im not though.


----------



## adizzy

crkdvnm said:


> Sorry. Just changing the verizon wireless text. I see a lot of people have been able to change it. Using the MIUI Tools included doesnt work for me. Can someone post a version that does work? Or am i just doing something wrong? Im pretty sure im not though.


You need the extended settings


----------



## adizzy

crkdvnm said:


> Sorry. Just changing the verizon wireless text. I see a lot of people have been able to change it. Using the MIUI Tools included doesnt work for me. Can someone post a version that does work? Or am i just doing something wrong? Im pretty sure im not though.


You need the extended settings


----------



## crkdvnm

adizzy said:


> You need the extended settings


Yeah, MIIUI Control Panel. My bad. Thats what I have and it does nothing. What version are you guys using? Can you post it?

Also, none of the options work. I can change them all to no avail.


----------



## Mattes

I use these without issue, boot down to recovery and mount system+data, boot back up and install the apk, even if you have one replace it for the least chance of bugs.

Can't upload both but go here and then (1.11.25 > Extended settings) and grab the APK + Signed_NoOverscroll.v2.zip

It may be an old version but it works on 4.0, haven't flashed anything newer so Idk lol


----------



## crkdvnm

Got everything the way i wanted it except now the top bar line battery wont show up lol. I can only use the percentage, or normal battery icon.


----------



## villae81

crkdvnm said:


> Got everything the way i wanted it except now the top bar line battery wont show up lol. I can only use the percentage, or normal battery icon.


Extended control 1.1.18

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## sk3litor

Vulpe said:


> I use these without issue, boot down to recovery and mount system+data, boot back up and install the apk, even if you have one replace it for the least chance of bugs.
> 
> Can't upload both but go here and then (1.11.25 > Extended settings) and grab the APK + Signed_NoOverscroll.v2.zip
> 
> It may be an old version but it works on 4.0, haven't flashed anything newer so Idk lol


Just noticed you have the same case as me. Thing is awesome isn't it? Lol. Super strong and looks totally bad **s

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## Mattes

Yeah, I love it, it's lean, mean and it looks good can't say the same. About my otterbox but to be honest I first had one for my iphone Lol but don't hate i got it on a whime for my mother and she couldn't even use that so now it swaps between my dinc2 as my mp3 player


----------



## jr4000watts90

working off another based theme, this is more dark, bringing over the ribbon icons over and doing a diffrent icon set up, hope u guys like it, im fixing to start on it now so give me about hour and half and i will let u guys see and try it


----------



## hotelmrrsn

How do I get four icons in the native MIUI launcher (at the bottom), I only have three

Edit: dragging one down there did the trick

Couldn't think of a clever signature


----------



## samsfamous

crkdvnm said:


> I see you have your status bar changed. Which miui controls worked for you? I haven't had any luck.
> 
> Drunkenly Swyped from my Thunderbolt.


I'm on 111170 build and using MIUI Control Panel aka Extended Settings I believe. I will try to find the link I got it from for you brotha.


----------



## jr4000watts90

sorry about last night guys HD crashed







went outside to have a smoke break came back and had the blue screen of death, so tonight i will have it ready for yall.

do yall want dark themed verision or light version?


----------



## crkdvnm

jr4000watts90 said:


> sorry about last night guys HD crashed went outside to have a smoke break came back and had the blue screen of death, so tonight i will have it ready for yall.
> 
> do yall want dark themed verision or light version?


I'm more of a dark guy but either works

Drunkenly Swyped from my Thunderbolt.


----------



## rycheme

jr4000watts90 said:


> sorry about last night guys HD crashed went outside to have a smoke break came back and had the blue screen of death, so tonight i will have it ready for yall.
> 
> do yall want dark themed verision or light version?


Dark!

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## jr4000watts90

Crunch time, if u guys want add me on gtalk il keep yall updated and will start sending it out there.

[email protected]

no nudes please (unless your a girl) lol


----------



## jcaya34

Homescreen...


----------



## jr4000watts90

Sorry for the wait guys hope you all like it, still mixing and matching some more but this is what im working with right now









http://dl.dropbox.co...hena%20Dark.zip


----------



## Cblox

jr4000watts90 said:


> Sorry for the wait guys hope you all like it, still mixing and matching some more but this is what im working with right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...hena%20Dark.zip


This is gorgeous. Just applied it. Been looking for a good dark theme for a while now. May have finally settled. Let me know about any updates/changes you make.


----------



## jr4000watts90

Cblox said:


> This is gorgeous. Just applied it. Been looking for a good dark theme for a while now. May have finally settled. Let me know about any updates/changes you make.


Appreciate that man

Will do man look out this weekend im ganna add/mod more to it


----------



## droid future

jr4000watts90 said:


> Sorry for the wait guys hope you all like it, still mixing and matching some more but this is what im working with right now
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...hena%20Dark.zip


Noob question, this theme needs to be flashed instead of choosing it from the themes app ?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## crkdvnm

And can we change it later on if we want after its flashed? I do love my ICS theme.


----------



## villae81

droid future said:


> Noob question, this theme needs to be flashed instead of choosing it from the themes app ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


If its an. Mtz file use root explorer copy it to sd/miui/themes

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## Mattes

No, rename it from .zip to .mtz and it should work....


----------



## droid future

Mattes said:


> No, rename it from .zip to .mtz and it should work....


Thanks guys!

Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


----------



## jr4000watts90

Yea rename to zip instead of mtz I left it as a zip because some stuff was from an older based miui and needed to convert either way.


----------



## jcaya34

Mine for a while...


----------



## slimpirudude

How u get the clear status bar and what's that thene


----------



## jcaya34

slimpirudude said:


> How u get the clear status bar and what's that thene


Its VA Asteria....all I did was change the 4g and signal bars from Athena HD...


----------



## GlenSilvestre

Something something


----------



## jr4000watts90

to those who tried my theme if u see any bugs such as text color being off and not being able to see good enough let me know so i can work on it this weekend.

any other bugs please let me know thank u


----------



## Tjbomb3r

jcaya34 said:


> Its VA Asteria....all I did was change the 4g and signal bars from Athena HD...


Can you provide a link to Athena HD? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## jcaya34

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1217261

Here u go...


----------



## Tjbomb3r

jcaya34 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1217261
> 
> Here u go...


THANKS!


----------



## CC268

How are you guys getting these custom carrier logos? I have been trying to do the illest logo but don't know how!


----------



## jr4000watts90

CC268 said:


> How are you guys getting these custom carrier logos? I have been trying to do the illest logo but don't know how!


download the athena theme, and in miui control make sure u have it to show carrier and display logo

illest is already in the Athena theme


----------



## Mattes

Page 40, follow the instructions but just change the carrier_logo.jpg or hell while your in there anyway...


----------



## jr4000watts90

Few Changes nothing crazy


----------



## RichSimplicity

jr4000watts90 said:


> Few Changes nothing crazy


Icons?


----------



## jr4000watts90

RichSimplicity said:


> Icons?


Mixture of Athena, quad.


----------

